# Just booked my disney wedding!



## Happy

Woo Hoo i'm so excited. We are getting married at the Grand Floridian Wedding Pavillion on 31st March 2011.

Anyone else getting married in disney?


----------



## Torsie

I am. :)

I have my locations and times all planned. Waiting to sign the contracts once we are 8 months out as our reception is in the WH in the Floridian so we can't sign at 12.

When/where is yours and who is your co-ordinator?


----------



## Happy

Ours is 31 March 2011. We booked the escape wedding package through virgin, we are only having a champagne reception not a sit down one. We are going to book a restaurant for an informal meal.

I haven't been given a wedding co-ordinator yet. Did you book direct?


----------



## Torsie

Yeah I'm dealing direct with DFTW.

We're having a Wishes on March 29th!! Small world!

We are having the Wedding Pavillion, Whitehall Room and Patio for dinner/cocktails and then a fireworks/dessert party at the Floridian Marina.

I'm not sure how they work through Virgin, but all the co-ordinators and planners are amazing so you'll be in great hands. :)

Are you staying in WDW for your honeymoon?


----------



## Happy

Yep. We are staying at the GF for 5 nights and then moving to a villa for 9 nights.

Can I ask what a dessert party is? I have yet to decide on any upgrades but we have booked a photographer for the day as well as the one disney provide.

Are you staying for your honeymoon?


----------



## R&G2007

Congratulations to both of you, I am so jealous I would have loved a Disney wedding, are Mickey and Minnie invited?


----------



## Happy

R&G2007 said:


> Congratulations to both of you, I am so jealous I would have loved a Disney wedding, are Mickey and Minnie invited?

Thanks! I have always wanted to get married there although we did look at several places here just so all the family could atend but the prices were double what we are paying. No minnie and mickey for us I dont think my OH could cope with that!


----------



## Torsie

Thank you. :)

We aren't sure if Mickey and Minnie are coming to ours yet (they are £900 for half an hour!) I think they will be factored into our day, but if we are over budget they will be the first thing cut sadly.

We are staying in Animal Kingdom Lodge for 5 nights (stayed there for our planning session trip and fell in LOVE), then GF Royal Palm Club for 3, Beach Club for 10 and Bay Lake Tower for 4. We are Disney geeks so don't really leave Disney, although we will have a day checking out Harry Potter land.

A dessert party is pretty much what it sounds. We are having a chocolate fondue and lots of little desserts (DF wants the mini cheesecakes from Boma, and I want Mickey cookies and cream bars) and we will watch wishes from the Marina. They pipe the music in too which is lovely.

You can also have Illuminations dessert parties in EPCOT, we thought it'd be cute to have a UK dessert party, but you can't a non-disney photographer into the parks, so we are keeping our whole day just in the resorts.


----------



## R&G2007

wow £900 for 30 mins, I would go to one of the park and see them for free.


----------



## crossroads

I got married at Disney in January. Mickey and Minnie attended. The photos are in my pregnancy journal :)

You'll have an excellent time ladies. Are you having any extras?


----------



## Torsie

crossroads said:


> I got married at Disney in January. Mickey and Minnie attended. The photos are in my pregnancy journal :)
> 
> You'll have an excellent time ladies. Are you having any extras?

Oooh, congratulations, who was your planner? What locations did you have?

What do you mean by extras? We are having Magic Kingdom and EPCOT bridal photo shoots if that's what you mean. Also our welcome meal is either Kona Cafe or Whispering Canyon, we are letting our guests decide what they prefer the sound of.


----------



## R&G2007

Happy said:


> R&G2007 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations to both of you, I am so jealous I would have loved a Disney wedding, are Mickey and Minnie invited?
> 
> Thanks! I have always wanted to get married there although we did look at several places here just so all the family could atend but the prices were double what we are paying. No minnie and mickey for us I dont think my OH could cope with that!Click to expand...

Tell me about it, we eloped to Gretna Green : ))))))) we saved a small fortune:happydance:


----------



## Linzi

I am SO jelous, I really wanted to get married at Disney! Unfortunately our £3k budget didn't quite allow :rofl: x


----------



## lottie7

I am so so so so jelous!!!!


----------



## Rei

OMG I am soooooo jealous. When I was engaged (we wound up breaking it off though) I wanted to have a Disney Wedding SOOOO badly...it was just too costly for us though. I then immediately suggested a honeymoon there though. THAT we could have done. LOL
Congradulations on your wedding!


----------



## katycam

Way jealous!


----------



## Happy

What extras can you have? I cant have my wedding date from virgin confirmed with disney until 8 months before the wedding.


----------



## Torsie

Happy said:


> What extras can you have? I cant have my wedding date from virgin confirmed with disney until 8 months before the wedding.

Well, I don't know anything about what you get through Virgin or any other outside planning.

But this is good information about Escape packages booked direct through Disney.

https://www.mouseweddings.com/wdwfairytaleintimate.html

Escape locations can be booked from 8 months out, and most Wishes locations from 12 months out. (Although I've chosen a reception location which is 8 months due to it being in the convention centre.) I can booked the wedding pavillion and Sago Cay in 2 weeks though. :thumbup:

Basically Wishes brides get first dibs on places, then conventions, and then Escape. But as long as you want a weekday I think you'll be fine.

Have you paid any money to Virgin? If you want more of a bespoke day and more decisions over flowers/cake/music etc then you might want to go straight through Disney. They are SO helpful and you'll get first priority on Escape locations etc. A lot of brides also find that if you are doing a sit down meal and dessert party after your Escape Ceremony a Wishes actually ends up not a lot more £ and you get a lot more choice and freedom.


----------



## Happy

I've paid my deposit for the holiday but nothing for the wedding yet as I cant have it confirmed until July. Humm maybe I will give them a call. I'm lost as to where to begin with them though.


----------



## R&G2007

Hello Ladies, 
Congrats on your forthcomeing weddings, can I suggest that you have a look at a website called the Dibb, it is full of all things disney and even has a wedding forum. 

www.thedibb.co.uk

Gem


----------



## Torsie

R&G2007 said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Congrats on your forthcomeing weddings, can I suggest that you have a look at a website called the Dibb, it is full of all things disney and even has a wedding forum.
> 
> www.thedibb.co.uk
> 
> Gem

:)

I love the DIBB, www.disboards.com is a bit mroe comprehensive for weddings though as there are a lot of American brides on there too.

DIBB is definitely better for information specific to Brits though.


----------



## Happy

I'm already a memeber of the dibb and have been for years, its my other obsession lol. Thanks though xx


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

Jealous. I'd love to get married in Disney but OH says no :( xx


----------



## crossroads

Torsie said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I got married at Disney in January. Mickey and Minnie attended. The photos are in my pregnancy journal :)
> 
> You'll have an excellent time ladies. Are you having any extras?
> 
> Oooh, congratulations, who was your planner? What locations did you have?
> 
> What do you mean by extras? We are having Magic Kingdom and EPCOT bridal photo shoots if that's what you mean. Also our welcome meal is either Kona Cafe or Whispering Canyon, we are letting our guests decide what they prefer the sound of.Click to expand...

My planner was Vita if I remember correctly. 

I got married at the Disney Yact club. :cloud9:

Mickey and Minnie are classed as extras. They are quite expensive but well worth it! x


----------



## R&G2007

Happy said:


> I'm already a memeber of the dibb and have been for years, its my other obsession lol. Thanks though xx

Cool, 

Whats your user name?


----------



## R&G2007

Happy said:


> I'm already a memeber of the dibb and have been for years, its my other obsession lol. Thanks though xx

Cool, 

What's your user name?


----------



## R&G2007

I love the DIBB, www.disboards.com is a bit mroe comprehensive for weddings though as there are a lot of American brides on there too.

DIBB is definitely better for information specific to Brits though.[/QUOTE]

Cool, 

What's your user name?


----------



## Enodia

Hi there!

I really love the prospect of a Disney Wedding and never had considered it before seeing this thread. To those whom have had that type of wedding, around how much in total would you say it cost? And what exactly did it all include? And congratulations to those who are going to be getting their Disney wedding. My OH is not fully on-board with the idea because he thinks it's "cheesy," but I'm hoping to change his mind. :)


----------



## Torsie

Hi Enodia. :)

Disney has three packages, the 'Escape package' can be for up to 20 guests, and just includes ceremony and champagne toast with a cake, that starts at $4500 I believe.

The second package is called 'Wishes' and is for 20+ guests, starting at around $15k, this is more of a typical wedding, including ceremony, meal, dessert party etc. etc. We went for this option as by the time you've booked an Escape and added on a meal, extra floral, better cake (you have very limited choices with Escpae IMHO) you are close to the Wishes price anyway, and with Wishes you get a 4 month headstart on locations etc. over Escape brides and a lot more time and help from the planners.

The third package is the couture, this is where you get David Tuttera to help design a completely one off wedding, any location can be yours, etc. etc. A bride I know who just did one was around $700k, so they aren't for the feint hearted!


----------



## Enodia

Thank you, Torsie!

I can't imagine paying 700k on a wedding. If I had that much money on hand, I'd be able to buy my house. But the Wishes package sounds lovely and most likely what I'd be paying for my wedding with or without Disney, so that's definitely something to think about. Thank you for all of your insight. Now I must share this news with OH to see what he thinks. :)


----------

